# WSP - old tricks



## rubyslippers (Mar 3, 2011)

Quite irritating....when I got their email about their price reduction I checked them out and  was pleased to see many prices had been reduced especially since they are in my state and I often would receive my packages within 2 days of ordering.  I had totally written this company off because they had gotten just too expensive IMO.   

I compiled a list of items I would order and rechecked last night to place those items on my wishlist and at least half of the FO's I had intended to order had already gone up in price!  And pipetttes/droppers WERE $3.00 for 50; price increase is now $6.00!   :shock:  The only thing that had gone down in price was glycerin.  There revolving prices drive me crazy!


----------

